# Female Appreciation Thread



## D.T.M (Sep 10, 2009)

Post pics of your favourite female (fish :wink: )


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Best fish ever:


----------



## Tangalawirifts (Sep 30, 2009)

Eureka Red female









Sciaenochromis fryeri female


----------



## Jsuing86 (Oct 31, 2009)

Female Cynotilapia White top hara... I think


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Zebra Obliquidens:



















I will get some pics of my melanochromis exasperatus and nimbochromis polystigma... both of which have better looking females than males IMHO...


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## jeremy1 (Sep 1, 2009)

my cow baby!!


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## jeremy1 (Sep 1, 2009)

hey multies thats a great looking fish :thumb: what is it?


----------



## FSM (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you very much for the Compliment Jeremy!  
Shes a Lamprologus Ocellatus Yellow Fin Zambia. Although The male looked better :lol:

Heres a pic of the male (sorry i know its the Female appreciation Thread )








And one of their many fry









Any my other Favourite Female.. She died a year of 2 ago  Very Clean and yellow


----------



## lunabeat (Nov 22, 2009)

hi guys,planning for the future here but i have three young keyholes and wondered what would,if any,make suitable tank mates.


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Lovely ladies all


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

since deceased, but my favorite female fish nonetheless.


----------

